# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw hier

## SabinaT

Hallo, mijn naam is Sabina en ik wil me even voorstellen  :Smile: .
Ik vind bewust leven en gezond leven heel belangrijk en hoop hier veel interessante kennis op te doen.

Groetjes

----------


## Flogiston

Welkom op dit mooie forum!

Iedereen die open staat voor nieuwe informatie, zal hier kennis opdoen.

----------

